# Best Mass Gain Product out of these (Poll)



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

*Which Mass AGin product for best overall gaining-ness ability*​
BSN True Mass 1428.57%Boditronics Mass Attack 1938.78%USN Muscle Fuel Mass 510.20%ON Serious Mass 714.29%Cytogainer 12.04%N Large 236.12%


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

Prob a thread done to death but Im so confused with all the hype around and thought Id do a poll as well, please feel free to enter why as well if you like.

Been looking at these particular supplements and unsure as what to get, don't want to spend anymore than £35 for this batch so want the best value for money with a resonably pleasent taste, although is not priority, main priority is for Bulk as Im a hardgainer.

I will be eating to right things in addition to this supplement but would like the best bang per buck so to speak.

Thanks


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

i liked bsn true mass


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Boditronics mass attack in my opinion . most of its carbs are from low gi oats an barley .

Reflex's gainer is another good one


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

All of these mass gaining products are stuffed full of maltodextrin.

They do enable you to put on mass. But a lot of that mass is fat, which is something I dont want.

I prefer to make my own shakes out of whey protein and powdered oats from myprotein. Its also MUCH cheaper.

However if I had to choose it would be BSN True Mass. That stuff tastes the bollox! And if Ronnie Coleman takes it then it MUST make me massive....right?? lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Boditronics use oats and barley, not cheap maltodextrin


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

It's got malto aswell. And waxy maize starch - too high GI for me...i become a fatboy if i have too much of that lol

http://www.boditronics.co.uk/xcart/mass_attack.php


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

but if I have trouble putting on Bodyfat would it be a good bet for me? or not because too much sugars, what would be the best product from myprotein.co.uk for adding Bulk then? and mixing with what?

Thanks


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

Also just noticed anopther product (this is the problem, too damn many)

*Hyper Strength Hyper Gain*

which seems to be quite cheap and packed full of protein too, but I wouldn't know if these stats are goopd or bad, anybody have any advice on this one?

*Supplement Facts:*

Energy - 620kcal

Protein - 46g

Total Carbohydrates - 100g

of which Sugar - 5.19g

Total Fat - 4g

of which Saturated Fat - 2.66g

Dietary Fibre - 3.3g

Sodium - 0.37g

*Ingredients:* Maltodextrin, Whey protein concentrate, Calcium caseinate, Sweet Dairy Whey, Egg albumin, Cocoa powder (Processed with Alkall), Natural and artificial flavor, taurine, Medium chain triglycerides, Vitamin and mineral premix (Vitamin A palmitate, Beta carotene, Ascorbic acid, Cholecalciferol, d, l alpha tocopheryl acetate, Thlamin hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Niacinamide, Pyridoxine hydrochloride, Folic acid, Biotin, d Calcium pantothenate, Ferric orthophosphate, Dicalcium phosphate, Dipotassium phosphate, Potassium iodide, Magnesium oxide, Zinc oxide, Sodium selenite, Manganese sulfate, Chromium chloride, Sodium molybdate, L-Glutamine, L-Arginine, Alpha Ketoglutaric scid, Choline bitrate, Taurine), Creatine monohydrate,Cellulose gum, Glutamine peptides, Acesulfame potassium.

taken fom: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/hyper-strength-hyper-gain---545kg-12lbs-3582-p.asp


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

I would buy protein, powdered oats and maltodextrin from myprotein and make your own.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Try my weight gainer shake instead as its cheaper and better.

1 pint of full fat milk preferably raw milk

10 whole eggs preferably organic free range eggs

2 tbs honey preferably from wild sources

4 tbs almond butter preferably organic

Blend this all together and you have enough for 2 high calorie quality shakes.

All weight gainers are garbage and will upset your stomach if you are unlucky.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

reflex instant mass works for me...zero bloat....good carbs in it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Boditronics Evo should be out very soon. Improved version of their popular Mass Attack. Will have a similar profile to Reflexs Instant Mass, which is one of the best Gainers on the market.

out of the top above it would be Mass Attack hands down. Others cant touch it, unless your after a tub of sugar with a sprinkle of protein.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

1 pint of whole milk

1 cup of oats

2 scoops of whey/casein

2 tablespoons of nutella/peanut butter

tablespoon of olive oil

few ice cubes

good protein good carbs and healthy fats


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the tips, the problem with the home made shakes is the time it takes to make and put them all together, I find it much easier and quicker, albeit more expensive to just use a MAss shake and pour that down me gob.

However I really appreciate the advice you guys are giving though.

Can I ask a piece of advice? I have seen stuff like Pro Anabol and USP Labs Anabolic pump advertised but what I don't get is that I thought it was illegal to sell steroids? or are these not actual steroids and just placebo type products that are designed to give the effect of a steroid, Im confused, could someone give me some advice on this please?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Gtiracer said:


> Hi, thanks for the tips, the problem with the home made shakes is the time it takes to make and put them all together, I find it much easier and quicker, albeit more expensive to just use a MAss shake and pour that down me gob.
> 
> However I really appreciate the advice you guys are giving though.
> 
> Can I ask a piece of advice? I have seen stuff like Pro Anabol and USP Labs Anabolic pump advertised but what I don't get is that I thought it was illegal to sell steroids? or are these not actual steroids and just placebo type products that are designed to give the effect of a steroid, Im confused, could someone give me some advice on this please?


They aint steroids mate, there just supplements.


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

doylejlw said:


> They aint steroids mate, there just supplements.


Thank you. Are they effective and do they work?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gtiracer said:


> Thank you. Are they effective and do they work?


 Nope.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Gtiracer said:


> Thank you. Are they effective and do they work?


No, most of waste of money mate.


----------



## Gtiracer (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the info, Boditronics is looking like the one at the mo I guess I will probably go for that one


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

hsmann87 said:


> It's got malto aswell. And waxy maize starch - too high GI for me...i become a fatboy if i have too much of that lol
> 
> http://www.boditronics.co.uk/xcart/mass_attack.php


Mass Attack evo's main carb sources are whole ground oats , Whole ground Durum wheat , Barley malt and Waxy maize starch in that order . the WMS we use is lower gl material not the high gl used in PWO products and in any case there is a small amount of it in the blend compared to the OATS and Wheat .. Maltodextrin is so small as to virtually negligable literally a few grams per serving and is only there to make sure the fibre content is not too high or there might be some tummy problems for some

hope this helps

Wurz


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Boditronics Ltd said:


> Mass Attack evo's main carb sources are whole ground oats , Whole ground Durum wheat , Barley malt and Waxy maize starch in that order . the WMS we use is lower gl material not the high gl used in PWO products and in any case there is a small amount of it in the blend compared to the OATS and Wheat .. Maltodextrin is so small as to virtually negligable literally a few grams per serving and is only there to make sure the fibre content is not too high or there might be some tummy problems for some
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Wurz


I was still waiting to see the resource which states that powdered carbs from oats, barley etc remain low GI after processing - and didnt get anything back from you or myprotein on any of the other threads on here

as soon as you process these carbs to the point of being accessible for a ready to mix formulation i personally think the GI of them will be the same as maltodextrin etc - would be happy to be proved wrong but as i stated before PhDs waxy vol which is a supposed low GI source (comes from barley) raised my blood sugars as much as something like a can of coke did in rectifying a hypo incident before


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

glen danbury said:


> I was still waiting to see the resource which states that powdered carbs from oats, barley etc remain low GI after processing - and didnt get anything back from you or myprotein on any of the other threads on here
> 
> as soon as you process these carbs to the point of being accessible for a ready to mix formulation i personally think the GI of them will be the same as maltodextrin etc - would be happy to be proved wrong but as i stated before PhDs waxy vol which is a supposed low GI source (comes from barley) raised my blood sugars as much as something like a can of coke did in rectifying a hypo incident before


didnt see the other threads , Evo uses ground oats and wheat not powdered thats the difference , you can taste this when you drink it . both have the consistancy and GL of Oatmeal not oat flour

Wurz


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers - could see that would make a slight difference (although typical whole rolled oats are 58 on the GI and oatmeal/instant oast are around 85 so not exactly low GI still) - but i suppose the addition of fats and proteins would alter this figure anyway


----------



## Boditronics Ltd (May 10, 2006)

we use ground whole material as well which has the fibre etc intact which lowers GL , and you are right with the micellar Casein and MCT oil added the GL is lowered still further .processed White oat flour / Oatmeal with the fibre removed has a higher GL for sure but not as high as malto BTW , we recognised this hence the new carb complex in Evo

Wurz


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

The only one on the list I have tried is N Large and it made me want tp pi$$ constantly.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/extreme-mass-45kg-p-642.html?osCsid=1a4fc3a2f1e82d1593973ecab6a580c9

You get25% off this being a uk muscle member. Extreme products are right up there


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Have to say the extreme mass stuff I had years back tasted lush.

However I make my own mass shakes atm, oats, protien, creatine, oil, chocolate powder/nesquik and jobs a good'un  (probably not as good on the GI index as the rest though!)


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Boditronics stats are well thought out and a nice overall product alot better than any mass gainer i tried a few years back loaded with complex carbs in the form of malto! but you can buy the ingredients seperate for £15 less with twice the protein and carb content.

The 4kg gives you 20 servings of 485k/cals where as if you just did louis_lanes shake you'd make almost 1500-2000k/cals! infact buy boditronics to add to louis_lanes shake for flavour.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

i'm using extreme mass at the moment

tastes great no bloat either


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

im going to try the bodytronics mass gainer seems like its got a good rep on here


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Try my weight gainer shake instead as its cheaper and better.
> 
> 1 pint of full fat milk preferably raw milk
> 
> ...


Poliquin advocates that highly

This shake does it taste nice, think I am gonna steal your idea 

At the mo have 200g oats, 50g whey and 10g olive oil or peanut bnutter


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Try my weight gainer shake instead as its cheaper and better.
> 
> 1 pint of full fat milk preferably raw milk
> 
> ...


was just wondering what the hell that tasted like cos i've never tried to drink eggs, but i wanna give that shake a bash :beer:


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

God said:


> Interesting. Didn't realise it made such a difference.


I am gonna try that without a doubt  ingredients 2mor then bang on it


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Danny you drunk eggs before? gimme a message tomo let me know how it goes down and i'll be soon following


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

henleys said:


> Danny you drunk eggs before? gimme a message tomo let me know how it goes down and i'll be soon following


Never dranks before it would make me gag, but that shake actually looks nice so will give it a go see what it tastes like lOL


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

danny187 said:


> Never dranks before it would make me gag, but that shake actually looks nice so will give it a go see what it tastes like lOL


haha get it down ya let me know how it goes :lol:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Oats + whey, boggles my mind as to why people buy these supps :lol:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Oats + whey, boggles my mind as to why people buy these supps :lol:


'marketing'...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

PhD Pharma gain, cheap and clean cals


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Whey + oats + olive oil for me.


----------



## Carpenter (Jun 30, 2010)

GOMAD


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

BSN True Mass for me


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Mutant mass end of


----------

